# 2009 Forum Arena Bindings Review



## milner_7 (Feb 14, 2009)

Forum doesn't get much love for any of there gear here. Why? Good question. I think your right about Rome, Lib Tech etc being the flavour right now. Forum makes some sick stuff.


----------



## milner_7 (Feb 14, 2009)

Just got a pair of these in the mail today. Paid 139.00 from Buy Snow.com. Should be a big change from my 09 Burton Freestyles. Can't wait to get strapped into these in oh.........6 months Dammit

They have tons of padding in the straps and baseplate. I am going to set them up tommorow and wait:thumbsdown:


----------

